# Here are some Psychology questions



## kukoctony

Could any one please give me a hand.
I appeaciate it.

True or false

1- Human intuition is remarkably accurate and free from error.
2- The scientific finding that children who watch violence on TV tend to be violent proves that viewing violence causes it.
3- The purpose of an experiment is to re-create behaviors exactly as they occur in everyday life.
4- An analysis of the research indicates that psychologists have sometimes unnecessarily caused extreme pain to animals.
5- As a science, psychology is objective and value-free.
6- The human brain produces its own natural opiates that elevate mood and ease pain.
7- Both animals and humans seem to have reward centers in their brains.
8- We ordinarily use only 10% of our brains.
9- Adult humans cannot generate new brain cells.
10- Some people have had the hemispheres of their brains split with no apparent ill effect.
11- Newborns see only a blur of meaningless light and dark shades.
12- Infants initially develop close attachments to their mothers merely because they provide nourishment.
13- Most abusive parents were themselves battered or neglected as children.
14- Menopause creates significant psychological problems for most women.
15- People in their twenties and thirties report greater life satisfaction than those in their sixties and seventies.
16- Advertisers are able to shape our buying habits through subliminal messages.
17- If we stare at a green square for a while and then look at a white sheet of paper, we see red.
18- People who live in noisy environments are more likely to suffer from high blood pressure, anxiety, and feelings of helplessness.
19- Blind musicians are more likely than sighted ones to develop perfect pitch.
20- Without their smells, a cup of coffee may be hard to distinguish from a glass of red wine.
21- Infants just learning to crawl do not perceive depth.
22- Persons who have sight in only one eye are totally unable to gauge distances.
23- A person who is born blind but gains sight as an adult cannot recognize common shapes and forms.
24- Psychics have frequently been successful in helping the police solve crimes.
25- Laboratory evidence clearly indicates that some people do have ESP.

Thanks,


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Re: Here are some Psychology questions.*

1- Human intuition is remarkably accurate and free from error.  _F_
2- The scientific finding that children who watch violence on TV tend to be violent proves that viewing violence causes it.  _F_
3- The purpose of an experiment is to re-create behaviors exactly as they occur in everyday life.  _F_
4- An analysis of the research indicates that psychologists have sometimes unnecessarily caused extreme pain to animals.  _Possibly T_
5- As a science, psychology is objective and value-free.  _Usually T_
6- The human brain produces its own natural opiates that elevate mood and ease pain.  _T_
7- Both animals and humans seem to have reward centers in their brains. _T_
8- We ordinarily use only 10% of our brains.  _Undetermined_
9- Adult humans cannot generate new brain cells.  _F_
10- Some people have had the hemispheres of their brains split with no apparent ill effect.  _F_
11- Newborns see only a blur of meaningless light and dark shades.  _F_
12- Infants initially develop close attachments to their mothers merely because they provide nourishment.  _F_
13- Most abusive parents were themselves battered or neglected as children.  _Possibly T, but the converse is not true - most abused children do not go on to become abusive._
14- Menopause creates significant psychological problems for most women.  _F - it can in some women but not always._
15- People in their twenties and thirties report greater life satisfaction than those in their sixties and seventies.  _F_
16- Advertisers are able to shape our buying habits through subliminal messages.  _F_
17- If we stare at a green square for a while and then look at a white sheet of paper, we see red.  _T (we see the complementary color)_
18- People who live in noisy environments are more likely to suffer from high blood pressure, anxiety, and feelings of helplessness.  _Depends_
19- Blind musicians are more likely than sighted ones to develop perfect pitch.  _F_
20- Without their smells, a cup of coffee may be hard to distinguish from a glass of red wine.  _Partially T - odor is important but so are other factors like color, acidity, taste._
21- Infants just learning to crawl do not perceive depth.  _F_
22- Persons who have sight in only one eye are totally unable to gauge distances.  _More T than F - they can't depend on convergence so they need to use other cues for depth._
23- A person who is born blind but gains sight as an adult cannot recognize common shapes and forms.  _Depends on why they were blind to start with, age when sight restored, etc., etc._
24- Psychics have frequently been successful in helping the police solve crimes.  _Unknown_
25- Laboratory evidence clearly indicates that some people do have ESP.  _"clearly"? F  "possibly"? T_


So, now that I've answered, why do you ask?  )


----------



## kukoctony

*Thanks,*

This is some question I found from a web site (They didn't post the answer)......Just wants to know the exact answers for them. Thanks so much for your help.

Can I post more if I need to?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Here are some Psychology questions.*



			
				kukoctony said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your help.


You're welcome.  Be aware that there are some who might disagree with some of my answers, although I'd be more than happy to explain my reasoning or debate the issues  )



			
				kukoctony said:
			
		

> Can I post more if I need to?


Please do - I hope to see you back here in the Psychlinks forums.

*Addendum*
I might have to revise or qualify my answer to #19 in view of this story.


----------

